# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  MS Access

## meysamy

سلام
من یک فایل اکسس رو در شیرپوینت publish کردم مشکلی که هست وقتی کلاینت ها به قسمتی که فایل اکسس روی شیرپوینته میرن ارور correlation id رو میده چیکار باید کنم؟

----------

